# Little Jonnys Back....



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

The teacher asks the class:

'Class, who can give me a sentence with the word fascinate?'

Little Janey at the front is first again to get her hand up&#8230;

'Yes, Janey, whats you sentence'

'Well Miss, on my Grandads Farm, the Sheep have just had they lambs and I was there when one was born and it was fascinating'

'I bet it was Janey, but that is using the word fascinating, not fascinate'

Little Johnny at the back puts his hand up, the Teacher is reluctant to ask Johnny after his morale of the story tale, but nobody else has there hand up&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

'Yes Johnny, do you have a sentence using the word fascinate?'

'Well Miss, my Aunty Brenda bought a cardigan last weekend and it had 10 Buttons, and she has really big boobs and when she tried it on she could only fascinate'


----------



## antisafariTT (Apr 22, 2010)

haha :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The 1970s just called. They want their joke back.


----------



## klhull0 (May 20, 2010)

That is so so bad ha ha


----------

